#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  [討論]你會把喜歡狼人的感覺告訴身邊的人嗎?

## Wolfy

會聚在此,不會是偶然.
因為對獸有相同的喜好,
甚至到了愛獸成痴的地步
----------------------------------
在這裡可以暢所欲言.
可是在平常生活的環境.
你會不會告訴你的同學朋友甚至親人. 
說你喜歡狼阿狼人的,
會拿自己畫的狼人的塗鴉給朋友看?
分享一下這方面的經驗跟感想吧.

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 可是在平常生活的環境.
> 你會不會告訴你的同學朋友甚至親人. 
> 說你喜歡狼阿狼人的,
> 會拿自己畫的狼人的塗鴉給朋友看?
> 分享一下這方面的經驗跟感想吧.


因為不會畫圖, 所以也不好意思講 ^^;
總不可能變身給他們看吧  :Evil or Very Mad:  

但是我不會怕親人知道自己的喜好, 連我妹跟表弟還有同事都知道...
也會給他們看 JC 畫給我的委託圖
他們還會說你認識了那麼會畫圖的人啊

----------


## Wolfy

KIBA把獸人KIBA健身圖拿給他們看的時候有沒有附帶講說.

"這就是在畫我耶~~~" (爆)

----------


## racoon

通常我不會直接告訴別人，因為總覺得別人聽到我說"我喜歡狼"的時候

都會講"狼喔?"    ←狼字加重音("ㄌㄤˊ 喔 ?")

就覺得會怪怪的...有帶點"蛤....是喔..."的感覺...

----------


## Fenrir

目前周圍的人都知道我喜歡犬科.大型貓科
只有比較親近的知道我是獸人控..orz
平常是不怎麼跟別人提起的..身邊有相同興趣的人...0個
能不提就不提..不過有人想知道我還是會說

--------
母親大人知道我喜歡大型貓科動物..非常驚訝..orz
像是他堅持洗衣服的時候絕對不幫我洗有虎的圖案的..四角褲..囧
那就只好..每次換的時候就自己手洗了..
沒關係..我自己喜歡的我自己洗XD"

----------


## Wolfy

> 母親大人知道我喜歡大型貓科動物..非常驚訝..orz
> 像是他堅持洗衣服的時候絕對不幫我洗有虎的圖案的..四角褲..囧


說到這個我就想到...

十二生肖中.
禁忌最多的生效.恐怕就是虎了.(也許因為12生肖沒狼...不然...)
尤其是遇到喪禮的時候.
除了某兩個會沖到的生效不能去以外.
常常多加了"虎"也不能看.

還有聽過家裡有新生嬰兒的...虎生肖的不能去看.
(如果父母是虎怎麼辦?沒關係..可以看!!....答案猜看看)

----------


## racoon

是因為"虎父無犬子"媽?(我來亂的XD)


我現在只知道我的表哥跟我表弟不會覺得我喜歡狼很奇怪

可是會跟我講一些很奇怪的事情...

表哥：「你改天幫我畫個像我的狼吧~」我：「呃...||b」

----------


## Fenrir

說到這..我堂姊倒是常常再問我有關獸的事..偶爾也有畫一些獸
不過大多還是以貓耳娘比較多..獸的話..只有看過少數幾張
而且都是美少女畫風...orz
畫出來的多半也是跟RO的月夜貓形象很相近..
反正就是"萌"獸吧...
之前還有出過本同人誌..不過他"應該"不會畫兄貴..
想想..少女畫風的畫家畫出的獸會是怎樣的呢~?(不要荼毒大家的眼睛了XP)
他好像對獸也蠻有興趣的~不知道要不要把他改造成..獸系的呢~?
(謎:先讓他脫離羅莉畫風再說...= =")

----------


## racoon

你說的我大概知道是哪個畫家...

我同學說他是專門幫台灣魔獸畫Q版的....

所以才很多羅莉獸吧...


不知道是不是在講同一個....

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 說到這個我就想到...
> 
> 十二生肖中.
> 禁忌最多的生效.恐怕就是虎了.(也許因為12生肖沒狼...不然...)
> 尤其是遇到喪禮的時候.
> 除了某兩個會沖到的生效不能去以外.
> 常常多加了"虎"也不能看.
> 
> 還有聽過家裡有新生嬰兒的...虎生肖的不能去看.
> (如果父母是虎怎麼辦?沒關係..可以看!!....答案猜看看)


對呀~像是狗生小孩屬虎的不能看，會夭折
還有我家一幅很好看的虎畫像(?)也是不能掛出來，所以一直收著
好可惜啊!真想掛在房間...

----------


## Wolfy

> 是因為"虎父無犬子"媽?(我來亂的XD)


答案是---- 虎毒不食子!

----------


## 咪汪

那不入虎穴焉得虎子怎麼解釋?(同樣來亂的XD)

----------


## Wolfy

> 那不入虎穴焉得虎子怎麼解釋?(同樣來亂的XD)


有正常版的跟18+版的...
正常版的是...想要抓到小老虎, 就得冒險進到老虎的窩.
意思就是...

---------------------------------------- 
人沒有犧牲的話.就什麼也得不到 
為了要得到什麼.就得付出相同的代價 
---------------------------------------- 
^^^^^^ 我也是來亂的? ^^^^^^

----------


## Wolfang

答案是不會
我沒笨到會讓自己被質詢說：為什麼會喜歡狼
(這怎麼解釋？~''~)
不過家裡應該是隱約知道我喜歡狼吧，畢竟房間地上除了堆滿電線、報告、教科書之外，幾本有扯到狼的書就堆在工作桌上，狼雨的盒子就堆在椅子上，Discovery與狼共舞跟IMAX 狼 放在床頭....門一開除了很"亂" 以外，第二個發現大概就是這些東西XD''

----------


## 翼緋麟

我算是不講別人也會知道吧,正面反面的意見都有聽過

不過在此聲明我主要喜歡的是獸人,不單單只有狼人= =+




PS 怪事 我現在又可以看到貼圖的新增檔案標題

等我要去清純區的時候他又會給我消失


↑隨便找的圖  算是我少見的模仿圖吧

----------


## 月狼

沒有說過.
要說其實也不知如何說起
頂多幾個要好的朋友知道我喜歡"狼"
但是可能不知道"狼人"或"獸人"這檔事= ="
家人可能有稍微感覺到啦一.一
(母:你在看可愛的狗狗啊?XD")

----------


## 小犬

恩.同學大部分的都知道我喜歡狼人了耶~
其實也是我常常編小說結果被拿去看...
自己在默默之中承認了~~
大部分出現的都是獸人XD
所以同學們差不多 都知道我喜歡獸人了~@@

----------


## 藍德

> 說到這..我堂姊倒是常常再問我有關獸的事..偶爾也有畫一些獸
> 不過大多還是以貓耳娘比較多..獸的話..只有看過少數幾張
> 而且都是美少女畫風...orz
> 畫出來的多半也是跟RO的月夜貓形象很相近..
> 反正就是"萌"獸吧...
> 之前還有出過本同人誌..不過他"應該"不會畫兄貴..
> 想想..少女畫風的畫家畫出的獸會是怎樣的呢~?(不要荼毒大家的眼睛了XP)
> 他好像對獸也蠻有興趣的~不知道要不要把他改造成..獸系的呢~?
> (謎:先讓他脫離羅莉畫風再說...= =")


欸~別忘了我啊~我是羅莉和獸系雙修的耶~XD




> 想想..少女畫風的畫家畫出的獸會是怎樣的呢~?(不要荼毒大家的眼睛了XP)


哈哈~我就是~XD(自以為...= =")
不過看起來獸是獸....少女是少女............總而言之,"美女與野獸"萬歲~~~~~  :Laughing:

----------


## Ming

( 我會不會太過份了，現在才來自己的板破東西 xDDDDDD )

我畫的東西都到處亂丟，然後書籍影片也到處都是.....所以連講都不用講。

以前在學校做作業時，用音響放狼嚎聲，聽一整個下午都無所謂，也很自然就得到『狼人』的綽號。

不過後來在上班地點放的時候就遭到抗議了─ 所以還是同學比較好! x )

要聽狼嚎聲，請到另一個thread下載
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?p=1732#1732

----------


## 食老TPOA

通常跟小生走得比較近的同學都知道小生是獸人控......
其他的大概只知道小生對犬科、貓科一類的動物有所偏好而已.......v_v"

----------


## ocarina2112

> 那不入虎穴焉得虎子怎麼解釋?(同樣來亂的XD)



不辱虎穴焉得虎子...0.0

----------


## racoon

> 咪汪 寫到:
> 那不入虎穴焉得虎子怎麼解釋?(同樣來亂的XD)
> 
> 
> 有正常版的跟18+版的...
> 正常版的是...想要抓到小老虎, 就得冒險進到老虎的窩.
> 意思就是...


真妙啊...一v一"


我覺得我班上還是有些同學可以接受獸人這種東西----當我把史努比跟凱蒂貓拿來舉例的時候...

但是他們並不一定覺得獸人很帥氣...

----------


## ocarina2112

> 咪汪 寫到:
> 那不入虎穴焉得虎子怎麼解釋?(同樣來亂的XD)
> 
> 
> 有正常版的跟18+版的...
> 正常版的是...想要抓到小老虎, 就得冒險進到老虎的窩.
> 意思就是...
> 			
> 		
> ...



史努比跟凱蒂貓不能算是獸人呀0.0\~/

米老鼠也是一樣不算的0.0

----------


## racoon

那...

那巧虎呢@___@?

----------


## Wolfang

恐怕要來個不具名投票：獸人的定義XD''

Micky Mouse．Kitty White(就是Hello Kitty)．Snoopy算是獸人嗎？...@@

我覺得是吧XD''

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

對狼人沒啥感覺
但卻是愛狼成痴
曾在校刊上發表有關狼的文章
生活不脫離有關狼的事物
穿有狼圖樣的衣服,機車上有狼徽,飲食習慣也像狼(肉食主義者,且喜食生肉)
結果像是所有人都知道我喜歡狼
然後就被冠上"狼人"這個稱號

----------


## ocarina2112

> 那...
> 
> 那巧虎呢@___@?


巧虎也是ㄅㄨ ㄅㄨ

x




==================================
廣義上來說*或許*算是....orz~

----------


## 米爾蘭

就算不用說= =認識我的人都知道我很喜歡一些怪怪的東西(應該說對我比較熟的人)
這沒什麼不敢說的~~因為這是我的感受阿~~
天下之大無奇不有~~
只不過對於一些特殊的想法就.......(我也不知道怎麼說= ="")

----------


## 舒泉

我都抽下課時間拿白紙來畫
有時經過的同學都會聽下來瞧一下
(哇~好可愛喔)
(這是獸人嗎?~有前途!!)
(你好會畫畫喔)
(欸欸~教我畫這個)
(幫我畫一隻~做紀念^^")
可以聽到很多心聲唷
雖然還是有些人跟你裝傻~潑你冷水
但是被人誇獎得感覺真的很棒 
你也是是看~不錯喔

----------


## 霸龍

我覺的要把喜歡獸人的感覺告訴身邊的人
對我來說還蠻難的XD
(我都用事物來表達我喜歡獸)

我房間裡的很多東西都跟獸脫不了關係^^
除了棉被.衣服.模型.漫畫外連我的車殼都有動物圖案XD
(擋泥板上面是狼人的圖)
(有人想看嗎@@?我可以拍下來上傳~^^~)

所以有了"追不上的狼"一名
(其實我比較喜歡龍XDDD)

我覺的朋友其實因該都知道我喜歡獸只是都沒說而以~@~@~
有時還會不小心說出......挑獸格啦~讓你選魔王XDDD
(~~我給朋友的題示夠重了吧~~)

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

我跟家人很少互動，一天對白不會超過5句。
家人就算了，至於朋友嘛...好像也不太有幾個人知道，
我個人覺得目前沒有必要交太多朋友，
只有自己最需要幫助的時候才會，
網友也算是我朋友中的朋友，
因為隔著螢幕，可以說很多事情，只怕得罪對方。
家人不了解無所謂，反正他們遲早都會離開我的身邊，反正知道了也會不高興，
朋友知道了也不差，如果是真正的朋友的話就不會多說什麼。

反正....身邊的人我不會去主動說，除非他主動問我，
大不了是那種"哇~~~!!!狼人耶~~!!  好帥阿"  那種瘋...

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

表弟妹...我哥...這一類的人都知道我喜歡怪獸類的東西 (狼人被他們歸屬到這一類) 不過我不至於到每模型那些的就是了
家人的話......除了這件事情 和一些隱私..其他都知道吧...

----------


## 蒼楓

這個...應該...不知道(呆+翻白眼+垂鼻涕)
不過喜歡獸人的話...班上那個腐女已經看過我寫的小說了TWT可是他好像沒意會到我不喜歡人類這點??

----------


## 星夜狼痕

我想我全班同學都知道我喜歡狼吧
家人的話也都知道
不過他們不把我喜歡狼的事放在心上而已

----------


## werewollf

当时不会了~~~~不过看是谁了~~~~大多数人我是不会说的~~~尤其是亲人~

----------


## 旷野之苍狼

我也不會，假如我告訴我別人我喜歡狼人當然話別人很可能會認為我很怪異，甚至認為我腦袋有點進水……

----------


## 夜月之狼

笨狼嘗試在考卷上畫些獸人之類的圖 然後交換改

讓我們來看看考卷上多了什麼......

A情況:什麼都沒寫 然後狼人身上多了一些料

例如:胸前畫兩個XX 雙腿間畫個XX 或是加些血

B情況:狼人身旁多了些對白

例如:哦~ 啊嗯~ ......

C情況:曾經有一次被寫下這種話......

"色狼 狼狽為奸 XX之狼 都是壞人的意思"

D情況:有一次收考卷時 被前面或後面的人看看然後說......

"牠在被SM(不懂意思的好孩子不要多問XD)嗎?"

E情況: (老師寫的)

"不要畫這種恐怖的東西在考卷上好嗎?很嚇人的"

唉......~"~

雖然有人知道笨狼是狼人控 但評價似乎都不太好?

----------


## 哈姆雷恩

好大膽的做法啊....
我頂多是在考卷上面畫一隻班上自創被砍會噴油的肥鳥而已....(話說這是科老師|||)

話說目前除了網路上以外知道我喜歡獸人的朋友只有1個而已
不過我也曾經畫過一些在可能會有其他人看到的地方等人去發掘@﹏@|||




> 雖然有人知道笨狼是狼人控 但評價似乎都不太好?


狼人腔是怎樣的呢?(謎)

對了....你應該是新獸吧?
你可以去心情廣場暨談天說地版發一篇新獸報到的文自我介紹一下喔
然後自然會有接待組和偽接待組(?)來招呼你的....會覺得很幸福喔^^(假的)
(註：兩組織並沒有關聯性。)

----------


## 月狼

> 狼人腔是怎樣的呢?(謎)
> 
> 對了....你應該是新獸吧?
> 你可以去心情廣場暨談天說地版發一篇新獸報到的文自我介紹一下喔
> 然後自然會有接待組和偽接待組(?)來招呼你的....會覺得很幸福喔^^(假的)
> (註：兩組織並沒有關聯性。)


我想他說的應該是狼人"控"不是狼人腔...XD

有狼人腔我倒滿想聽聽看的
狼人說話有腔調X3

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

噗...狼人"腔".....有誰聽過的呢￣▽￣"

所謂的狼人"控"(注音：ㄎㄨㄥˋ)就是喜歡狼人的人啦XD"
笑死我了......

----------


## Michile

狼人腔啊…
說話很有狼的味道嗎…XD

那應該挺有趣的。

----------


## 夜月之狼

狼人腔是什麼樣子呢......(遠目)

目前會仿動物的小動作也只有:

打哈欠學家裡的笨狗 嘴巴張大 舌頭捲起

說話說到一半嗚個幾聲...... 不過有時候會變成喵或牟Orz

走路有意無意會抬起腳跟~"~

就醬

唉......是不是東施效顰呢?XD

----------


## 哈姆雷恩

我自己也笑了.....(炸)
一切都是看錯字造的孽啊~~~
別在意......@@

----------


## 幻貓

哈哈~狼人腔~也不錯啊

回到主題，國一我有進化貓人的欲望時沒人知道，我心中總是怕爸爸媽媽兩個姊姊同學老師以異樣的眼光看待我，我也常常想我是不是全國那唯一一個想變成獸人的人類？
很慶幸，這個問題的答案是：否
二年級時我找到了野性疆界，發現原來同好還不少，所以我就與野疆扯上不解之緣。而經由網站上各獸大的圖，我也開始學習畫獸人，但都是偷偷畫，因為我還是不敢讓上述人知道我的貓人夢
國三沒多久，我開始在美術課大肆發揮，我的圖加入一些動物〈狼、人對峙圖〉，圖背後加上我的個性簽名：一隻小貓跟一個被貓掌框起來的「幻」字
〈迷：你幹嘛畫狼不畫貓啊？〉
〈幻：我呸，你以為我是職業畫家啊？〉
以上是第一個作品
第二個作品才是關鍵：我有一位同學瞭解了我的興趣
老師要我們畫名畫惡搞圖，我的對象是米開朗基羅的大衛像
我終於鼓起勇氣，一筆就改掉他的頭，換上一個狼頭！
現在作品完成了，一隻我覺得很帥的狼人，那天我貼上來~

那位同學看到圖後說：「你幹嘛叫幻貓不叫「幻狼」啊？」
我則回答：「嗯~我是會畫狼人的幻貓~」

我想~他應該知道我比較喜歡貓人吧~只是狼人比較能突顯大衛的身材

廢話總結：我的爸媽還是沒感覺，知道的只有一位同學~

p.s.在第二件作品完成前我找到了狼之樂園，同好更多！！！XDD

----------


## 野狼1991

我會告訴一些知心朋友
不過....我不說全班也知道....=  =
家人也知道...
天:廢話!!因為他們也喜歡!XD
不過我媽有點反對我...
我爸認為有喜歡的事物很好
我姐是之間....

----------


## 和魯夫

基本上我是全世界也知道吧~~~
反正我是獸人,女性,男性,正太全修的(獸人系為主)
所以都沒甚麼關係~
生氣時我還會吼他們呢~
不過就是不在他們面前畫色圖就是了......
是會有一些人會反感
不過我是沒關係啦~
不過他們看不就好了嗎~
反正都改變不了的....
(我在說甚麼啊.....)

----------


## M.S.Keith

事實上喜歡獸人沒啥不好阿..
像月影全班都知道我喜歡獸人..
他們沒說什麼..
(他們知道的原因是因為我在在筆記本上畫了很多隻狼人.
這樣會比較好過一點..

----------


## 夜月之狼

話說笨狼同學(女)有和笨狼說過......

「別再畫人狗了啦！」

￣□￣......

也許 裸身圖在班上超越尺度了吧......Orz

----------


## Wolfy

> 話說笨狼同學(女)有和笨狼說過......
> 「別再畫人狗了啦！」
> ￣□￣......
> 也許 裸身圖在班上超越尺度了吧......Orz


其實喜好跟一般人習慣的不太一樣的話被講話也是很常見的.
(就是所謂的人類排除異己的劣根性?)

以我以前開始拿相機的時候...
雖然還沒有什麼喜歡獸人的觀念.
可是出遊的時候總是喜歡拍拍路邊的小狗. 
一些女生大為不解. 說我好怪. 都只拍小狗都不拍人.
叫我怎麼講? 這樣嗎?

"我覺得小狗比你們可愛阿~~~" (會變成全女公敵吧)

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

> "我覺得小狗比你們可愛阿~~~" (會變成全女公敵吧)


這句好!!我非常的贊成阿XDDD

倒是...很奇怪的一點...
我在學校總是畫有穿衣服的狼獸人，不過坐我附近的同學說..........

「幹嘛老是畫有穿衣服的阿，我要看沒衣服的啦！！」

真是....無言＝ ＝|||

----------


## 鵺影

除非經由我旁敲側擊之後能有八成確定對方也是獸圈的一員，
否則我大概不會自己抖出來...⊙﹏⊙b

----------


## 蒼熊

我可能不會用說的...
因為上課畫的獸人圖都被大家看過
也沒聽到有人說它反感
SO我都用畫的來表達...
還沒試過用說的來表達...

----------


## 鴻虎

這種事我應該是不會隨便跟人講吧
畢竟我身邊到現在都還沒遇到同樣喜歡獸人的人
不過我抓獸圖好像被我媽跟姊發現了...  :onion_63:

----------


## suenwind

現實的朋友沒有一個知道...
倒是網友大多很清楚...

畢竟不是主流吧?
不好意思告訴他人...

----------


## 暗翼

> 畢竟不是主流吧?
> 不好意思告訴他人...


是沒錯阿...畢竟人類都會排斥一些事物....
<===被排斥的事物

不會告訴身邊的人，因為我身邊通常沒有人..
親人發現也就看看就走了，沒啥反應..

----------


## 克萊西恩

我是沒跟人講過啦...講了幹麻? 

而且我算是挺保守的人 所以只有在網路上敢講

但是我爸媽有可能知道 雖然不會太在意 但是他們可能無意間看過我的畫

同學朋友是沒一個人知道啦 懶的跟他們講 講了八成也只會被當成怪胎(?)

----------


## huxanya

恩,會跟家人說
他們都認為"每個人有所喜好興趣"
所以能接受

同學朋友沒說
只知道我曾經有畫過圖吧

----------


## suenwind

不會吧..畢竟告訴又沒有大差別...
他們不會因為這樣而迷戀狼/獸人吧...

----------


## 十

在下在現實世界上從來沒有對其他人說過在下喜歡獸人及獸，連家人也不知道
知道的都只是網友(從未見過面的)
在現實世界的在下和網絡世界的在下在各方面上都有很大的分別

雖說從未說過，但有時還是會不經意的顯露出來
例如在有獸角的遊戲中在下都是選獸角來使用、手電的背景圖是龍、對有關獸的話題比較敏感、以及經常穿有龍或龍圖騰的衣服等(找不到狼的　嗚…)
反正他們也沒有留意到，不知為何他們總覺得在下喜歡蘿莉　(在下從沒說過啊　汗)

有的朋友曾問過在下喜歡甚麼，在下的回應都是「你猜中我就告訴你吧」

事實上也不是不想說，而是覺得沒有必要給不了解在下的人知道
我想真的了解在下的人一定會猜到吧

----------


## rock狼

恩~~噢~~喔~~
怎麽說呢~~
應該是我自己主動和朋友同學說我喜歡獸人的吧~
家人的話我還是不敢亂說~~
有點尴尬啊~~~

----------


## WA. 璇

我的家人全都知道,
他們都覺得是好的,
愛大自然, 懂得畫圖, 有什麼不好呀~

全班同學(43人+其他班一點=43人以上), 我的老師, *所以*朋友,
都知道我喜歡狼,狼人,獸,
他們都覺得不錯, 鼓勵我繼續下去,
朋友會覺得很新奇,
問我很多有關動物的information,
而且他們都很喜歡我畫的圖~^w^

----------


## rock狼

哦~~不知道我點了什麽~~變成了預費~~
不不好意思~~~
呵呵~~

我要說的是~我家人不都不知道~~沒膽子告訴他們~
同學大概很多都知道了~也沒什麽大驚小怪的~~哈哈~
我這裏的人可能也喜歡吧?
算了也沒空問他們~~~

----------


## 小樂

我是屬於膽子較小那種..
爾且家裡只有我和媽
我只是一昧的把自己的世界藏在心理
雖然不知我身邊有沒有人有跟我一樣低嗜好
可是為了不要招惹意外的發展
我還是選擇沈默...

----------


## 冽羽泫白

我會選擇性的告訴我的家人，讓他們慢慢接受！

至於，我的朋友們，是相當了解我愛狼的程度，所以都很小心！(因為那是我的地雷，踩到就完了！)

我的同學們嘛，他們對我唯一的了解，就是我愛狼吧！

不過，我最喜歡跟獸友們溝通，因為我可以不用花很大的力氣去解釋！

愛狼，我並不後悔，也不會不敢承認！

----------


## xoxxox

> 因為不會畫圖, 所以也不好意思講 ^^;
> 總不可能變身給他們看吧  
> 
> 但是我不會怕親人知道自己的喜好, 連我妹跟表弟還有同事都知道...
> 也會給他們看 JC 畫給我的委託圖
> 他們還會說你認識了那麼會畫圖的人啊


我會畫圖 但是反而不願意給別人看，如果能變身的話我可能會在朋友面前試試.只要不是變了之後就發狂那種就行。。  :Laughing:

----------


## 克萊西恩

我感覺我媽好像查覺到了...只是他沒講

不過我絕對不會自己跟別人講

除非對方先跟我說他們也是..

----------


## 柩月

腐同學倒是挺喜歡我畫的草圖

班上的同學看了會說：你很會畫畫，但你少畫點變態的好嗎？

老弟：變態....(不過他不會去干涉之類的)

老媽：那是啥碗糕？

以上.....

----------


## 許狼中將

基本上…
父母不會，朋友會！
但朋友會找和我比較要好的！
中將塗鴉的東西和文章班上的人都喜歡！
同學都說你以後的職業最適合當作家或漫畫家…

----------


## ichbinm77

基本上在看的時候會刻意避開親友....

畢竟要遇到同好還蠻困難的....

明明類似的主題在電視上撥出時還要避開眼神好痛苦阿(爆)

----------


## 幻o煌

我有跟朋友或是班上同學說過!!＝ˇ＝！！
他們都很奇怪！！
每次我在畫圖的時候！！！他們都說！！ＧＡＹ又再畫Ｇ圖了＝ˇ＝！！
整個超蝦的＝ˇ＝！！也很難過！！
我跟翼緋麟一樣！！只要是獸人我都喜歡！！
特別是我的網誌那隻龍＞＂＜！！
總覺得他們好像說對了！！
我好像有點ＧＧ的性格！！

----------


## lan

我是不會把喜歡狼人的想法說出來.

但是如果是同好者我就會說.反正是

一樣都喜歡狼人的人呀!!~

----------


## STAEDTLER

除非是遇到同好
不然S基本上是不會透漏自己喜歡獸
經常會被拋以異樣眼光 OTZ

----------


## 獠也

同學:[又是獸人...]
我:[我就是喜歡獸人!!!]
有時還把自己覺得畫的不錯的圖拿給同學看~(炫燿...)
同學:[下次畫人類吧...]
我:[NO!!!](當場否決!!!)

----------


## kurosou99c

我其實不太敢跟他人說我是獸人控
  尤其是狼人...  
~~~~~~~那是我的唯一寄託
我怕跟別人說我喜歡狼人, 別人會說很奇怪很邪惡...
(只有少數人懂)
 唉...狼or狼人 一直被人誤解!!其實是一種純潔無暇的生物 孤傲的存在
人們都不懂    我不喜歡那些負面批評狼的語句

其實真正邪惡的是人(~~吶喊!!)

----------


## 藍色暗燄

只有我自己知道說 我也不太敢去講 雖然周圍的人我都稍微提過一下
他們的反應都是不接受 不認同
不過我還是覺得沒差 喜歡就是喜歡 不會因為其他人的輿論而改變
而且 自己一個人欣賞也別有特殊滋味阿 (雖然還是希望能夠找個人聊聊
本人正處在隱瞞狀態中 常常要把視窗縮小 或是把其他網站先開好
再來上課畫圖 要避免被其他同學看到= =(刺激的生活唷

----------


## d52075625

應該不會...

我是個滿怕生的小獸...  (謎之音:應該是自閉吧= ="
就算是朋友家人  我也不太敢說出來
總感覺怪怪的   再看這個網頁的時候  也不太敢讓別人看到><
總是縮的小小的來看...

----------


## lin4326219

這個..我對狼人喜歡度還好不過我喜歡老虎
我會拿我畫的獸人畫給人看別人也不會說怎樣0.0看自己感覺吧0.0
我家人看到都不會怎樣,他們知到我喜歡動物呀!

----------


## 空

.

----------


## 拉魯

這個嗎 不是獸界的朋友 應該就不會講了吧

畢竟 這個還是要低調比較好 (？)

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

小狼我倒是常常跟同學或朋友講
不過他們第一個反應就是 "蝦米!? 你喜歡那種東西!?"
所以挺無言的...不過他們倒是沒有很討厭
反而有時候還會跟我聊一些獸的話題XD~
但他們都是聊一些怪問題- -...
例如:嘿~XXX 狼都怎麼抓屁股阿? 
所以...倒是沒有興趣相同的朋友XD""

----------


## W.D.silent

這個啊......如果指的是對獸人-----答案是否定的

因為怕被誤認為非正常向= =;

如果指的是獸，當然就大大方方的把路邊的狗狗的帶回家啦～～～～ＸＤ

----------


## 羽翔

嘛~
不會說出去呢~
因為時機還未到((诶?

----------


## 藍焰

我都說我喜歡某某種動物，每次說的都不一樣但固定就那幾個
我喜歡畫畫，但我不會畫人只會畫動物，所以每次都有人問我你為什麼只畫這些，我都直接講，因為我喜歡動物而且我不會畫人，我媽也常說我就只會會那些，沒辦法阿我喜歡畫嘛
其實有時候說喜歡狼人這一些的我同學並不會說啥，因為他們可能覺得狼人跟吸血鬼是差不多的，因為他們超常一起出現的，像凡赫星或暮光之城之類的，而且狼人的曝光率(?)我認為比其他獸人多很多，所以他們也不會說什麼，畢竟每個人喜歡的事物都不一定會一樣阿
不過老實說我比較喜歡純獸耶~

----------


## 阿翔

看要是對誰吧，要是父母和好朋友的話還是可以的，
至少我的好朋友們不會因此而歧視我~
父母的話還好，但一開始似乎有點兒反感就是了。
但如果是不喜歡的同學，或其他不熟悉的人類我是絕不會說的，
我們香港這邊的人類好像很喜歡隨意取笑「獸族」啊TAT

----------


## 神無

完全不敢  雖人這樣說   但其實我很想講
可是我會害怕  怕別人把我當神經病   瘋子 白吃來看待
但  如果有人在我面前跟別人這樣說的話
我也會毫不猶豫的全部說出來

----------


## 咩

不會耶，因為他們沒有問，所以我就不會說，

平常如果沒有人問我以歡什麼或我討厭什麼之類的，

我也不會說，保持一點神秘色彩比較有趣XD。


但身邊的人知道我喜歡動物，有些人知道我比較喜歡狼，

有時候會稍微提到，但還是不會講太多。

----------


## 路過的狗

狗狗不會跟別人說我喜歡狼人喔

因為不想找麻煩

除非那人也喜歡狼人

其實也不一定是狼人啦....只要是獸人都喜歡

----------


## 痕‧風狼

喜歡狼人的感覺喔.....直接講可能怪怪的.....
所以我頂多就是說我很喜歡動物~
然後再來就是說動畫裡面的XXX很帥~很可愛~(獸人角色..
但是至少不會直接就說:我喜歡狼人   同學:蛤....?

----------


## 影貓ROKU

我應該不會主動這麼說
但如果有人問我:你喜歡狼人OR獸人嗎?
我也會直接跟他說我喜歡
畢竟我喜歡歡的東西有3\2都比獸人怪
而且狼人&獸人也不是壞東西阿

----------


## 嵐霖

會吧
至少我以前有過XDD
這種嗜好可能會被別人厭惡
但我也沒有關係~
因為大家的嗜好都不同
不過也有因為這樣的分享
使某同學進入了獸圈~
不過他都在圖書館用就是XD

----------

